# Exam under anesthesia cpt code



## dchkncoop1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I really need help with this!
We have a patient that we were to do an ORIF on however, the specialized implants for the procedure did not come in. Consultation was obtained and the thought was if the elbow was stable then the ORIF of the coronoid would not be necessary.
The patient was taken to the OR after satisfactory anesthesia was established the elbow was taken thru extensive flexion and extension and a whole range of motion and even with maximum flexion the elbow was quite stable.
The surgeon is calling the procedure an Exam Under Anesthesia... while it is I am not finding a code for this. Is there one? Or should I use the ORIF code with a -52 or the manipulation under anesthesia with a -52? I dunno!!!
Thank you so very much for your help!!!


----------



## lmchiatto@yahoo.com (Mar 9, 2018)

How about manipulation under anesthesia?  24300. If a closed treatment of the fracture was addressed then maybe a closed treatment but from you description it sounds like a manipulation.


----------



## dchkncoop1 (Mar 9, 2018)

That's a good idea! Thank you!


----------



## suriv86@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2019)

*Exam under anesthesia lower leg??*

Hi, 
Can any one help me to find CPT code for Exam under anesthesia lower leg?? 
thanks.


----------

